# Triple-boot weirdness - W7, FreeBSD, PC-BSD



## sim (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi

I have three partitions - Win7, FreeBSD 9.1 (zfs), and PCBSD 9.1 (zfs).

All three of these appear under the FreeBSD interactive boot manager:


```
F1 Win
F2 FreeBSD
F3 FreeBSD  <---- presumably PCBSD
```

Thing is, F2 and F3 always load the FreeBSD partition. i.e. I cannot get it to select PCBSD.  It's not that F3 fails, it just does the same as F2.  F1 (Windows) works OK.

I've tried reinstalling the boot0 manager from FreeBSD, no change. I've also reinstalled PCBSD, to no effect.

Most perplexing! Any clues?

sim


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 2, 2013)

Please show the output of gpart show.


----------



## sim (Mar 2, 2013)

Here:


```
sim@TMA1> gpart show
=>       63  937703025  ada0  MBR  (447G)
         63     206785        - free -  (101M)
     206848  268228608     1  ntfs  [active]  (127G)
  268435456  419430400     2  freebsd  (200G)
  687865856  249833472     3  freebsd  (119G)
  937699328       3760        - free -  (1.9M)

=>        0  419430400  ada0s2  BSD  (200G)
          0  419409920       1  freebsd-zfs  (200G)
  419409920      20480          - free -  (10M)

=>        0  249833472  ada0s3  BSD  (119G)
          0  249812992       1  freebsd-zfs  (119G)
  249812992      20480          - free -  (10M)
```


----------



## sim (Mar 2, 2013)

From inside FreeBSD (zpool "tank1") I can see the PC-BSD zpool:


```
root@TMA1> zpool import
   pool: tank2
     id: 15481174970969159266
  state: ONLINE
 status: The pool is formatted using a legacy on-disk version.
 action: The pool can be imported using its name or numeric identifier, though
        some features will not be available without an explicit 'zpool upgrade'.
 config:

        tank2       ONLINE
          ada0s3a   ONLINE
```


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 2, 2013)

If boot0 works like gptzfsboot, it will boot from the first ZFS partition found.  You may have to use a different loader like grub2.


----------



## sim (Mar 2, 2013)

Ah, phooey!  Well if that's the case it's good to know.  Thanks for your help.

sim


----------



## sag (Mar 3, 2013)

I had the same issue with a very similar configuration:

Windows 7, PC-BSD 9.1 (UFS), FreeBSD 9.1 (UFS)

I didn't use boot0 but was using EasyBCD. Try as I might to create menu entries for FreeBSD, PC-BSD would boot instead. I installed GAG and now triple-booting works correctly.


----------

